

Slideshow.html - yet another HTML5 Presentation Assembler - sdsantos
http://slideshow.dmfranc.com/

======
IgorPartola
Shameless self plug: <http://letslide.com>

It uses landslide as the backend. I used landslide a few times and thought it
was great, but could not have non-techies adopt it since it requires some
knowledge of Python, pip, etc. Figured I would put it on the web.

~~~
adamzap
I created Landslide (github.com/adamzap/landslide).

I found letslide.com a few weeks ago and have been wanting to contact and
thank the creator. You did a great job with it.

We'll be talking more!

~~~
IgorPartola
Thanks for the kind words. Also thank you for the work you did on Landslide. I
love the idea of just typing in content and not really worrying about the
final formatting.

I will shoot you an email to the address in your profile.

------
christiangenco
Aww damn, I was super excited at the `Your slideshow will be built and
refreshed automagically` bit, but (unless something is wrong with my setup) I
assume it doesn't refresh the page in your browser when it's rebuilt?

I've been passively looking for a good way to do this for years now. Couldn't
the server send some kind of "hey browser, refresh this page" message? I've
seen super platform specific hacks that tell the browser to refresh the
currently open page, but this is clumsy and difficult to setup. Every other
technique relied on some kind of a continuous refreshing timer which gets in
the way and always seems to refresh _just_ before you saved your changes.

~~~
spohlenz
I've found Guard::LiveReload (<https://github.com/guard/guard-livereload>) to
work exceptionally well. It's Ruby, but should work alongside whatever
development framework you're using.

------
norova
Link to GitHub project: <https://github.com/dmfrancisco/slideshow.html>

------
altrego99
Among the html slidshows, impress.js impressed me the most.

~~~
blackdanube
There's also a jQuery port with many improvements, called jmpress.js[1]. And
you should also have a look at my App for creating jmpress-like presentations,
Imprys[2]

[1] <http://shama.github.com/jmpress.js/> [2]
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/imprys-
lite/id523769425?ls=1&...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/imprys-
lite/id523769425?ls=1&mt=8#)

